# got a new one



## christopher

after selling a old handgun I no longer used I was able to finally get a savage axis in 22-250 put a weaver mount and a center point 4-16x40 with illuminated bullet drop reticle on top of it


----------



## Indiana Jones

Those are some tall rings cowboy


----------



## christopher

they came with the scope


----------



## Indiana Jones

christopher said:


> they came with the scope


They look like High rings, if you so desire you might he better off with mediums or possibly lows if the bell clears. It'll give you a better cheek weld. Either way, nice rifle! You're gonna have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the new rifle.


----------



## jimmy shutt

new guns are cool, good luck with it!!


----------



## christopher

here's a group pic of all my rifles the one with the sunshade is the 22-250 I need to get a shotgun again


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! If you get a shotgun, you're gonna need a new gun rack too !


----------



## christopher

got a 14 gun cabinet just need to find a place to put it lol


----------



## 220swift

he doesn't need a different gun rack YD, he just needs to let me know how much for the little pump rifle.... :smile:

Nice setup on your new purchase Christopher!!


----------



## JTKillough

I see your running Winchester value pack ammo in that predator puncher. Good choice. I've seen an awful lot of coyotes put to rest, using those wicked little bullets. Be sure to pick up that brass. You'll be reloading them someday. Oh, nice looking family you got there. Congratulations on the new shooter.


----------



## christopher

first I need to win the lottery or a reloader LOL


----------



## christopher

well medium rings are too short guess it's back to the high rings


----------



## christopher

the bell cleared the bolt did not


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Lmao Short... Nice collection Christopher... You need more ammunition for them smoke poles.


----------



## christopher

nope but I do have a flexible neck LOL keep buying for the 22-250 the 25-06 makes the wallet cry


----------



## Indiana Jones

christopher said:


> here's a group pic of all my rifles the one with the sunshade is the 22-250 I need to get a shotgun again


Careful, hanging your rifles upside down cause the argon inside the scopes to re-isotope and leak dangerous radiation into your home. You can retrofit your smoke detector to pick up on it but you'll need special batteries.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Anyone who thinks I was serious, get your sarcasm meter checked!


----------



## Antlerz22

Man I saw that bobber go down from here, did he yank the pole in the water?


----------



## gjs4

Why a great accurate gun w bottom end cheapy glass?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher

gjs4 said:


> Why a great accurate gun w bottom end cheapy glass?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


sometimes you go with what you can afford


----------



## Antlerz22

Short223 said:


> If you were referring to my post....I was sitting on the bank fishin with Indy.....I know him all to well.....and one could say that I know scopes too.......


Colon scopes eh.....LOL


----------



## gjs4

Not trying to make you feel like crap- but cheap scopes give headaches and heartbreak. Many try that prioritized approach- and the opposite of a cheap gun and good glass is most likely a better alternative

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

gjs4 said:


> Why a great accurate gun w bottom end cheapy glass?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


dont have fancy expensive glass on any of my guns,and i have some nice guns

when i have the money to buy a new gun,i would rather spend more on the gun than the glass right away

its a lot easier in the future to buy a better piece of glass to put on top of a gun than it is to put a better gun under expensive glass in the future

besides i aint never had a problem with any of my less expensive optics


----------



## gjs4

Short223 said:


> You should prioritize your way to the new members section.......


What does your burning desire with me going there have to do with this thread or my commentary in regard?

Spoiler- "Hi, I am GJS4 from wNY and I like to trap and shoot coyotes". Hope you can get a good nights sleep now Short223.

Understood on your approach w upgrading glass later. My approach has been to save up to do it once/right per my tastes. Hoping your streak w lesser priced optics stays positive. Good stuff can break too. Have found myself taking the mantra of you can never spend too much on glass (especially w Binos)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya I remember those days - saving up for bullets, borrowing guns so I could go hunting ( only 14 ), getting a 303 and saving up for some good glass, getting the glass and finding out the 303 was a piece of junk, and on and on. We all gotta start somewhere and be happy at just getting out.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

all my cheap glass have lifetime warranty on them

regardless of what happens to them i just take them back and they replace them

havent had to take one back yet

not even the one on my TIKKA T3 that accidently smacked a tree last year hunting

rezeroed it and its been fine ever since

where i hunt i dont have much need for glass to be able to much more than 200 yds

so as long as i can see clearly that far and it holds zero (until i smack trees with them) thats all i ask of them

now if i buy a gun for long range shooting (which i have been thinking about) like 700+ yds

then i will put high end glass on it,until then i will stick with my less expensive stuff

i agree when it comes to binos


----------



## prairiewolf

I am kinda like sneaky, most of my scopes are mid range in price but I barely ever take over a 300 yd shot and thats only on coues deer. I have an old bushnell 3-9 x 40 on my ruger .308 and its over 25 yrs old, had it on another gun and bought the Ruger when the MkII first came out in 1991. A little over 20yrs it wouldnt adjust when zeroing, sent it to Ruger, they fixed it at no charge and no problems since. On binos I carry cheap ones as long as their clear in the forest then for long range again an old pair of original ( I mean original Redfield) Refield 10x50. I lost one of the eye cups just awhile back and Simmons had taken them over, they wanted me to turn them in and replace them, No thanks and I will put these up for clarity against any zeiss, swarovski or any other bino now made. I had a guy who had pair swarvoski tell me they werent as clear so I let him see for himself and he shut up, of course he made the statement, "yeah but they will give you a headache after a few hours" I have used them on coues deer hunts for many many hrs and no problems, But these did cost me over $300 over

30 yrs ago. So I dont go by prices.


----------



## FarmallH

Nothin wrong with cheaper glass, makes it more fun to hunt with anyways, less worry about messing it up.... ALl my deer rifles have older redfields from the 80-90's because they are around 50 bucks and are still good usable scopes, plus if I break I'm not out an ungodly amount....

Check out gun shows.... I scored an early 2000's Leupold VX? ( I forget) fixed 12x for target shooting for 250.... With a good set of leupold rings and bases.....


----------



## 220swift

last I checked this post was about Christopher's new rifle not about who has what for a cheap or expensive scope.

Short223 & gjs4 if you want to call each other out, use a PM...........


----------



## christopher

got this one last night in a trade


----------



## 220swift

now that's sweet, looks to be in .44 Mag?......two screw old models are still my favorite Rugers


----------



## hassell

Great addition.


----------



## christopher

yup stainless new model super Blackhawk in 44 mag


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

very nice

Ruger makes some of the best revolvers you can buy


----------



## 220swift

220swift said:


> now that's sweet, looks to be in .44 Mag?......two screw old models are still my favorite Rugers


I meant three screw old models...........sorry :frusty:


----------



## christopher

are you getting old on us swift


----------



## 220swift

LMAO.....if you only knew.


----------



## OSOKILL

christopher said:


> got this one last night in a trade


nice I have one of these... not stainless though I really like it


----------



## christopher

bought this one tonight after my Lincoln sold

marlin 1895 in 45-70 will most likely keep it open sights


----------



## glenway

I love my Marlin lever .45-70, too, but iron sights don't work for me. I put a 1.5x5 power Zeiss on it to keep it simple for the range it's good for. A real monster with some stiff 400-grain power loads. Takes a lot of discipline to shoot it well.


----------



## catcapper

That's a great look'in rifle Christopher.

Like Glenn--- I love my Marlin lever 45-70. I've had folks want to trade or by the big bore at times, but I'll be pack'in that rifle till the day go. Hell--- I told Miss K to put it in my box when they plant me.OL.

I picked mine up back in the "70's" so it has the strait lever.

I put the brush rings and a 4X scope on her when I hunted a couple seasons south of Pawnee Rock Ks. along the river years ago. The brush rings were great for hunt'in in the river bottom--- and when the deer broke out into the milo fields from cover--- the scope was good for a distant shot.

Careful Christopher--- you might just fall in love with that rifle.lol.


----------



## hassell

Another great addition, looks like Christmas is early for you.


----------



## prairiewolf

Very nice rifle, dont know if I could handle the recoil. I am just weird about that. I love the recoil on large handguns but hate recoil on rifles, lol I can shoot my 460 mag with 395 gr all day, but will only shoot a .308 just to get it sighted in.


----------



## kiyote

christopher said:


> yup stainless new model super Blackhawk in 44 mag


nice!blackhawk and redhawk are next on my bucket list


----------



## 220swift

another great addition christopher!!!!


----------



## christopher

well here's the two that broke the billfold

franchi instinct sl in 20 gauge

beretta neos 22lr


----------



## youngdon

Nice scores ! Those are some nice guns, but your shoes don't compliment them very well.


----------



## christopher

boots were $40 shotgun was $1400 LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

that is one hell of a sweet o/u scatter gun right there

congrats


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Nice scores ! Those are some nice guns, but your shoes don't compliment them very well.


 He'll be selling them next.


----------



## hassell

Congrats., the gun cabinet will be full in no time.


----------



## 220swift

Now that's what I call a Merry Christmas christopher, congrats on the REALLY nice gifts to yourself!


----------



## christopher

Christmas money will most likely go for ammo LOL


----------



## 220swift

sounds like a good plan....................with all these sweet shooters you've acquired, you should maybe think about reloading.


----------



## Antlerz22

prairiewolf said:


> Very nice rifle, dont know if I could handle the recoil. I am just weird about that. I love the recoil on large handguns but hate recoil on rifles, lol I can shoot my 460 mag with 395 gr all day, but will only shoot a .308 just to get it sighted in.


45-70s don't have much kick at all, my first shot with one (also a marlin a friends) I gripped it like my life depended on it--after that I laughed and shot like my .270 etc...I was pleasantly surprised by the lack of recoil expected



christopher said:


> Christmas money will most likely go for ammo LOL


I'm going to go out on a limb and say you definitely aren't married getting all those guns at this time of the year!!


----------



## knapper

christopher said:


> bought this one tonight after my Lincoln sold
> 
> marlin 1895 in 45-70 will most likely keep it open sights


Put a rear peep sight that Williams makes and get rid of the rear buckhorn sight. My Marlin was obtained in the mid 70's and I have tried scopes and found rear peep sight is best.IMO


----------



## glenway

Some factory loads in .45-70 caliber are wimpy, because they are loaded down to safely shoot in some older, weaker guns. I though the same thing as Antlerz when I first tried some Remington ammo.

Antlerz: You'd change your tune with some loads meant for today's guns. I'd compare the felt recoil to that of a 12-gauge shotgun with 3-inch shells or Lightfield slugs.

And, Christopher, you may want to invest in a quality gun safe and forget the display cabinet. Just make sure it's large enough with all those babies your guns are having.


----------



## christopher

these are what I bought


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

im ok with 3 shots from my .270,but the 4th one hurts my shoulder something fierce

im hoping the wife got my a new recoil pad for it for xmas

she asked what i wanted and i told her i wanted a sling from RRA AR15 and a recoil pad for my TIKKA

fingers crossed


----------



## christopher

and I thought $38 a box was bad LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

damn them are spendy

i spend half that for my .270 ammo and thought it was a lot of money


----------



## Antlerz22

At 6' 3" 300 lbs, it takes a helluva gun to rock me good. Also I know just where to put the butt in my shoulder. Not detracting from what you guys are saying, also I cant honestly say what ammo my friend had that day---wasn't mine so I didn't pay attention to it.


----------



## glenway

Buffalo Bore makes some hot stuff in many calibers but the cost is good rationale for loading your own. Corbon makes some vicious stuff, as well.

The 300-grain loads, because of relatively light bullet weights, won't pound as much as others. Those Winchester loads shouldn't hammer you much.

I have some 500-grain bullets loaded but they won't fit in my lever gun but OH what a handful in my Contender single-shot pistol. It'll kill from both ends!

For deer, like the buck pictured in my avatar, a tipped 300-grain Barnes SOCOM is heap good medicine in the pistol (shown) or rifle.

My pal, Joe, loves his Marlin lever .45-70 and here's a short clip of him shooting the Hornady 325-grain flex tips at a reactive target 250 yards downrange:


----------



## prairiewolf

I bought a box of Cor Bon 395gr for my elk hunt with my 460 mag revolver. But when testing handloads and it together, all the handloads shot under 3" groups at 100yds and the Cor Bon were around 6-7" I didnt even bother to measure them. I am not talking about final results with handloads either all the starting loads were under 3". My final load came in at 2" at 100yds . So I am not a fan on Cor Bon and all the hype of powerful loads. JMO though


----------



## christopher

bought 2 boxes of these today


----------



## Antlerz22

christopher said:


> bought 2 boxes of these today


You know you have to wear a dress to shoot those right? LOL Just kidding, that will work on anything IMO and be fun to shoot I bet.


----------



## glenway

Varmint loads.


----------



## christopher

2 more days then I get to take the 45-70 out a huntin


----------

